# Chunderboy



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Does anyone else miss Chunderboy? Where is he?

rodda


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, I've also been wondering where our favorite flamer is.... Maybe he's one of those short-attention-span types who came, made a splash and is now fading away. Regardless of what I thought of some of his incindiary posts, his website (gobacktothefrontrange.com???) is one of the funniest that I've ever seen!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Whenever I miss him and need a laugh..........

http://www.gobacktothefrontrange.com/rantingsOfaLunatic.html

So funny!

hobie


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

i think he is hiding on the front range. don't tell anyone.


----------



## jrzgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Chunderboy died July 7, 2005  in a paragliding accident, however, he lives on in the lives that he enlightened.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Did anyone preserve his website info? I guess the domain name has gone to someone else.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

jrzgirl, you are posting to a thread over 2 years old, ya know? 

pay attention, dipshit.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm that explains a lot, guess I should pay attention as well. My question does still stand though. I was trying to check out his website a while back. It would be cool if it was still around.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Try the way back machine, it should work. 

Internet Archive


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Dude, that's awesome. Thanks P.

COUNT


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweet, never of heard of that before, but it works perfect. And thanks to Chunderboy for the laughs.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

griz said:


> jrzgirl, you are posting to a thread over 2 years old, ya know?
> 
> pay attention, dipshit.


 
Ever thought that maybe she knew and was just bumping this to pay tribute considering tomorrow is the anniversary of the accident...


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

kevintee said:


> Ever thought that maybe she knew and was just bumping this to pay tribute considering tomorrow is the anniversary of the accident...


Logic? That's lame, you can't use logic.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This is what we call "Resurrected Chunder"

BTW - I'll be running Alberton Gorge the next two days. Launching Cyr tomorrow at noon, look for a Blue Subaru towing a blue Vanguard with yellow oars. I'll tote your beer and be happy to wait for good surfs....

Andy H.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the chunderboy left no rapid un swam and nobody unriled. he was the master at what he did best- shit talking.

i hope he's running the endless gnar in heaven and paragliding for days above. may you rest in peace our fallen comrade!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks pizzle. I always wished I could read his stuff again. Miss the little man getting it done in a big way. Sully, was the man. Smile everytime I think about that little f&*(er.

RIP Brotha
Gary
2yrs today


----------

